# parts of evh 5150 guitar project



## Rockguitar77 (Nov 24, 2011)

Forcthe one pick up i was thinking of a seymour duncan custom custom tb 11 in the bridge. Is it good for some awesome evh sound?? And suggestions?

And for the floyd rose bridge i was thinking of buying the heavy duty double locking floyd rose with solid brass block from gfs.com anyone think its good??https://guitarfetish.3dcartstores.com/mobile/product.asp?itemid=518


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Rockguitar77 said:


> Forcthe one pick up i was thinking of a seymour duncan custom custom tb 11 in the bridge. Is it good for some awesome evh sound?? And suggestions?
> 
> And for the floyd rose bridge i was thinking of buying the heavy duty double locking floyd rose with solid brass block from gfs.com anyone think its good??https://guitarfetish.3dcartstores.com/mobile/product.asp?itemid=518


if you want to do van halen, just throw a proper floyd rose and a paf on any old peice of shit strat.
that is the reality.
just do it.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

dude..you need a REAL Floyd...not that POS stuff.


----------



## Rockguitar77 (Nov 24, 2011)

A original floyd rose is way to exspensive. This one from gfs atleast has a brass block, better than the really cheap 30 crap floyds.


----------

